# Shipping Brisket?



## keystonesmoke13 (Sep 8, 2013)

I live in Pennsylvania and brisket here runs, unfortunately a whopping $4.59 a lb!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

My buddy, who lives in the great state of Texas, told me that brisket is $1.77 a lb there...uhmm

My question, does anyone know of a way to ship meat from Tx to Pa?

I've smoked a handful of briskets here and two of which i was able to make a profit selling sandwiches and of course would make more of a profit buying cheaper brisket.

Thanks for the feed back!

-Justin


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 9, 2013)

It's actually not a problem at all to ship the birsket. Have your buddy freeze it, pack it in dry ice, and ship two day mail. You may find though that the cost of shipping and dry ice is as much as paying the higher price for it in PA. You may also want to look into the possibility of shipping restrictions. I don't know that the FDA has any laws against sending meat through the mail but you never know...


----------



## keystonesmoke13 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks bud! Yeah its ridiculous how much of a price change it is. I've heard nothing but good about my brisket so I need to figure something out if on gonna do this right.


----------



## spoolinaz (Sep 10, 2013)

I got my last packer at Walmart for low $2's IIRC. Sam's club in York should have them too.


----------



## keystonesmoke13 (Sep 10, 2013)

Dang that's a good price, I tried Sam's in York. It was 4$ plus from what I recall.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 10, 2013)

keystonesmoke13 said:


> Dang that's a good price, I tried Sam's in York. It was 4$ plus from what I recall.



Are you looking at whole packers or small flats? Everybody really jacks up the price on flats. I've seen whole packers all across the country at Wal-Mart and they are always $2.58/lb, it's like that's their standard price everywhere.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 10, 2013)

Give the area Butchers a call. Wayne Nell and Son's in East Berlin is not too far. They Slaughter, Dry Age and custom cut on site. They also sell Wholesale if you are a business. Twin Pines is another option....JJ


----------



## keystonesmoke13 (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't seen any packers around all I've noticed is flats. I'll take a look next time I'm out to check the packer prices.  Nell and pines are the only two places around I haven't checked yet. I didn't know Nell did wholesale that's great news. I'll give both of them a call tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> keystonesmoke13 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang that's a good price, I tried Sam's in York. It was 4$ plus from what I recall.
> ...


X2

Go to USPS and in the search type in mailing perishables. You will get the results and approved mailing methods


----------

